# Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach View Type?



## magicjourney (Apr 4, 2018)

I am still waiting for my request to be fulfilled. In the meantime, I start looking for rental at redweek. I noticed there are two view types, ocean view and ocean front. What's the difference? Does Hyatt code high floor as ocean front and low floor as ocean view?


----------



## Sapper (Apr 5, 2018)

I know there are a few one bed units that face the mountain everything else faces the ocean. The only differentiator i have seen for all other units (besides bed/bath #) is low or high (not ocean front vs view).


----------



## gdonnersc1 (Apr 5, 2018)

For the three bedrooms, there are two floor groups, 1-4 and 5-12.  For the two bedrooms, there are three floor groupings, 1-4. 5-8 and 9-12.  I don’t know about the one bedrooms.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 5, 2018)

We stayed in a 1 bedroom ocean view 4th floor and the view was amazing. It was only when we toured and saw a unit on the 12th floor that we realized how even more amazing it was.
You can't go wrong with any of the ocean views. We are in a 1 bedroom in May. Hoping for an ocean view but it's a long shot.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2018)

Hyatt sells their building as low med and high floor units. We were in a 2bdrm on the 4th floor in a preview unit with a good view of the pool. We were at the bend in the L shaped building. We could see the ocean from our lanai with just a peek above the palm trees and hear the waves from our room at night.  I would characterize this room as ocean view not ocean front and would have been classified as an upper-low to low-medium floor.

Upper floor views are amazing but I would take this room again in a heartbeat if it was significantly lower cost than the upper floors.  I wouldn't bother with the mountain views or second or third floors as they are blocked by trees. Ground floor might be good if you have kids with easy access to the pool.  Although nice, you can rent rooms with ocean views down the beach at other timeshares such as Marriott and Westin.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 5, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hyatt sells their building as low med and high floor units. We were in a 2bdrm on the 4th floor in a preview unit with a good view of the pool. We were at the bend in the L shaped building. We could see the ocean from our lanai with just a peek above the palm trees and hear the waves from our room at night.  I would characterize this room as ocean view not ocean front and would have been classified as an upper-low to low-medium floor.
> 
> Upper floor views are amazing but I would take this room again in a heartbeat if it was significantly lower cost than the upper floors.  I wouldn't bother with the mountain views or second or third floors as they are blocked by trees. Ground floor might be good if you have kids with easy access to the pool.  Although nice, you can rent rooms with ocean views down the beach at other timeshares such as Marriott and Westin.


We were told at the reservation desk that 1st floors are difficult to get.People like walking out their unit to the pool/beach. I like Hyatt better than Marriott or Westin as the sliding doors open the length of the unit making the lanai part of the unit. It is fabulous. We have toured the other resorts and are staying at Westin after our Hyatt stay but if I had a choice would go with Hyatt.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2018)

I like the full sliders too. The lanai is the best part.

We recently purchased Westin OF. Haven't stayed there yet, but I am certain the differences won't equate to the $20 - $50k purchase price differential.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 5, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I like the full sliders too. The lanai is the best part.
> 
> We recently purchased Westin OF. Haven't stayed there yet, but I am certain the differences won't equate to the $20 - $50k purchase price differential.


Congratulations! And agree. We bought at Kierland mainly to trade into Westin Ka'anapali. Hyatt is too difficult to trade into consistently and too expensive to buy even resale. We seriously considered buying Westin in Hawaii but were a little nervous with the MFs as we own 2 other units and we don't need prime time. Hopefully this will work for us.


----------



## ds53cns (Apr 29, 2018)

We are staying in a 2bd on the 4th floor. When we got in yesterday they had us dead center on the 10th floor. The views were spectacular but we elected to request a move down. My wife is a bit acrophobic so it just wasn’t the best fit. I love the fourth floor. Just high enough to get some great views but still in the trees so you don’t feel like you’re too high. 

Very impressed with the resort so far. We just got done with 5 nights up at WKORVN. We usually stay at the Westin but took the 5 nights offer down here to make it a 10 night stay.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2018)

magicjourney said:


> I am still waiting for my request to be fulfilled. In the meantime, I start looking for rental at redweek. I noticed there are two view types, ocean view and ocean front. What's the difference? Does Hyatt code high floor as ocean front and low floor as ocean view?


It is a 12-story building.  All 2 & 3 BR condos are considered ocean view.  There are ten 1 BR condos with ocean view and nine 1 BR condos face the mountain.  This is a picture I took on the 8th floor.






Here is a link of the ocean views the condos have on the higher floors.  It is real indoor/outdoor living and here is an old post that explains it better.  It was taken from the Hyatt brochure/photo that they handed out.  It may have changed today?


----------



## lizap (May 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I like the full sliders too. The lanai is the best part.
> 
> We recently purchased Westin OF. Haven't stayed there yet, but I am certain the differences won't equate to the $20 - $50k purchase price differential.



Hyatt is worth every penney. Have stayed at the Westins. They are not comparable..


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2018)

lizap said:


> Hyatt is worth every penney. Have stayed at the Westins. They are not comparable..



I agree that the Hyatt is probably worth every penny (and perhaps dollars) difference, but not tens of thousands of dollars.  When the resale prices for Hyatt fall back to earth like every timeshare does, I will definitely consider purchasing.


----------



## TravelTime (May 26, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> It is a 12-story building.  All 2 & 3 BR condos are considered ocean view.  There are ten 1 BR condos with ocean view and nine 1 BR condos face the mountain.  This is a picture I took on the 8th floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I like this view even better than the ocean view! Is this Mountain View category? It is stunningly beautiful. I looked at the link and it seems Hyatt Kaanapali is all Ocean View and Mountain View. Do they have any bad views, like parking lot views some of the Westins in Maui have?


----------



## lizap (May 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I agree that the Hyatt is probably worth every penny (and perhaps dollars) difference, but not tens of thousands of dollars.  When the resale prices for Hyatt fall back to earth like every timeshare does, I will definitely consider purchasing.



Not sure they are going to drop all that much as all 2 bedrooms are oceanfront, and it is likely the nicest TS on the island.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 26, 2018)

Then it will be the *only* Hyatt Residence and the *only TS* outside of DVC, on the *same* beach with Ocean Fronts that won't lose its value. Personally, I don't like those odds.

(I will happily wait for the next crash to buy when many will be sold at bargain prices.)


----------



## Sapper (May 26, 2018)

lizap said:


> Not sure they are going to drop all that much as all 2 bedrooms are oceanfront, and it is likely the nicest TS on the island.



Resale on units here have already dropped substantially from developer pricing.


----------



## taffy19 (May 26, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Wow, I like this view even better than the ocean view! Is this Mountain View category? It is stunningly beautiful. I looked at the link and it seems Hyatt Kaanapali is all Ocean View and Mountain View. Do they have any bad views, like parking lot views some of the Westins in Maui have?



Yes, it is Mountain View category.

Here is a link to some pictures inside the 1 BR condo facing the mountain.  It was on the 8th floor  There are 9 of them because they start on the 2nd floor.  There are only 10 floors.  Ocean side 1 BR condos have have 10 floors.  The ground floor unit has access to the pool area without having to take the elevator.

I remember that the Lanai isn't that large and doesn't open up completely like they do on the ocean side but you will have a tiny ocean view from the corner of the balcony and from the small window in the bedroom.

PS.  I just had a look at the pictures again and it looks like they are the same doors that open up all the way too but the balcony is not as long because the bedroom has no door to the Lanai.

Also, only the highest three floors have a tiny ocean view but they are categorized as mountain view so nobody will be disappointed.  Lower floors have the Hyatt Regency wing in the way and the 1 BR condos are the closest to that wing.


----------



## lizap (May 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Then it will be the *only* Hyatt Residence and the *only TS* outside of DVC, on the *same* beach with Ocean Fronts that won't lose its value. Personally, I don't like those odds.
> 
> (I will happily wait for the next crash to buy when many will be sold at bargain prices.)



I suppose it's possible they might drop a little during the next recession, but my guess is very little, if at all. HKB is not comparable to the other TSs on Kannapali beach. The others are not in the same league.


----------



## lizap (May 26, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Resale on units here have already dropped substantially from developer pricing.



Was not referring to the drop from developer prices, rather a drop from current resale prices. I wouldn't be surprised to see prices here increase from current levels.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 26, 2018)

Last time we tr


taffy19 said:


> Yes, it is Mountain View category.
> 
> Here is a link to some pictures inside the 1 BR condo facing the mountain.  It was on the 8th floor  There are 9 of them because they start on the 2nd floor.  There are only 10 floors.  Ocean side 1 BR condos have have 10 floors.  The ground floor unit has access to the pool area without having to take the elevator.
> 
> I remember that the Lanai isn't that large and doesn't open up completely like they do on the ocean side but you will have a tiny ocean view from the corner of the balcony and from the small window in the bedroom.


It is a pretty view but I am still hoping we get the ocean view. Last time they were able to honor our request . After Hyatt we stay at Westin and our chances of an ocean view are much higher with Hyatt but hey we will still be thrilled . however it plays out.


----------



## Sapper (May 26, 2018)

lizap said:


> Was not referring to the drop from developer prices, rather a drop from current resale prices. I wouldn't be surprised to see prices here increase from current levels.



I think there will be reductions from the current resale prices, it will just take longer than the cliff one steps off buying from the developer.  Supply and demand, the supply is slowly increasing, and my guess is the demand at current price levels is not.  The one thing that makes me a little uncomfortable with that assertion is the Marriott purchase.  Who knows what they have planned, and how that could impact everyone.


----------

